
Israel Quietly Legalizes Pirate Outposts in the West Bank - chenster
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/31/world/middleeast/israel-west-bank-outposts-mitzpe-danny.html
======
S_Daedalus
If they're legalized, then "Pirate" is not the word for it. Maybe "Privateer",
if you feel the need to aim for pathos rather than logos.

